# CAN Bus an SPS



## Lukas1707 (31 August 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum. =)
Bin Azubi zum Mechratroniker im 4 Lehrjahr. Die Abschlussprüfung steht bald vor der Tür und ich habe noch kein Richtiges Projekt aber eine Idee.

Ich arbeite bei einem Dienstleister mit Automatisiertem Hochregallager. Dorgt haben wir sogenannte RBG (Regalbediengeräte) mit jeweils 4 LAG´s (Lastaufahmegeräte).

Die Lags haben 3 Motoren verbaut, für Riemenantrieb, Tischverschub und Hub.
Das Gute an diesen Lags ist, das sie nur mit 4 Imbussschrauben auf dem RBG befestigt werden. 
Des öfteren kommt es vor das ein Motor defekt ist. Um diese Motoren bzw die Funktionen des LAGs zu testen möchte ich einen LAG Prüfstand bauen. 
Das LAG soll auf einen Wagen gestellt und einfach mit dem Vorhanden Stecker mit meinem Bedienpanel verbunden werden.

Das Lag wird über 2 Stecker (5 Polig (Masse, +24V Antrieb, +24V/Fuse, Freigabe und PE) und 3 Polig (CAN Bus) betrieben.
Der CANBUS geht auf einen Steuerkarte im inneren des LAGs.
Nun möchte ich meine Bedienpanel mit verschieden Schalter für Antrieb, Hub etc. auf die Eingänge einer SPS legen und die Motoren über die Ausgänge des CAN Bus Kabels ansteuern.

Nun meine Frage. Ist es überhaupt möglich die Verschieden Antrieben mit der SPS über den CAN Bus zu steuern.
Muss dazu sagen mit dem Theme Bus kenne ich mich nur ein wenig über recherchen aus. Wir haben das Thema erst ab nächster Wochen in der Berufsschule.
Ist dies vielleicht mit der CAN 300 Pro von www.helmholz.de möglich oder gibt es preiswertere alternativen?

Gruß Lukas und Danke schon im vorraus.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## ohm200x (31 August 2012)

Hi, mal so als Gedankenanstoß. Was hängt denn am anderen Ende von CAN Buskabel? Eine SPS? oder ne PC-Steuerung?

CAN-Anschaltungen gibt es für diverse SPSen. Was genau über den Bus geschickt werden muss hängt dann von der LAG Steuerplatine ab.
Hat es auf dem LAG auch Endschalter, die dann wohl per CAN abgefragt werden können/müssten?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Lukas1707 (31 August 2012)

Das LAG ist ganz am Ende der Busstruktur, davor kommen diverse Input/Output Karten und dann auf eine Art Mini PC mit Touchscreen, habe den genauen Schaltplan gerade nicht da. Da man das LAG komplett wegbauen kann ist es über den Stecker abziehbar. 

Meine erster Gedanke war es von einer SPS über eine Steckverbindung auf die Steuerplatine zu gehen. 
Es wäre aber auch denkbar das ganze über einen Laptop laufen zu lassen. Kommt eben drauf an was möglich ist. Auch Preistechnisch.

Zu den Endschalter, es werden 2 Inis, 2 Lichttaster und 2 Lichtschranken abgefragt.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Lukas1707 (3 September 2012)

Auf der Steuerkarte gibt es folgende Klemmen mit Inputs/Outputs:

XS2: Masse, +24V Antriebe, +24V / Fuse

XS1: A1.0 Grundstellung, A1.1 LAG ok, E1.0 Freigabe LAG, E1.1 Automatik ein, E1.2 Hand ein, E1.3 Riemen links, E1.4 Riemen rechts, E1.5 Tisch links, E1.6 Tisch rechts, E1.7 Hub auf/ab

XCN2: CAN low, Shield, CAN high

XS4: E4.0 Lichttaster Fach frei links, E4.1 Lichttaster Fach frei rechts, E4.2 Lichtschranke in Regal links, E4.3 Lichtschranke im Regal rechts, E4.4 Lichtschranke Vorabschaltung

XS5: E5.0 INI Hub nicht oben, E5.1 INI Hub nicht unten, E5.2 Magnetschalter Tisch ncht rechts. E5.3 Magnetschalter Tisch nicht links, E5.4 INI Tisch mitte

XS3: Motor Riemenantrieb, Motor Tischverschub und Motor Hub.


----------



## ohm200x (3 September 2012)

Hi,

Bin nicht der CAN-Checker aber ich versuche mal weiter Ideen zu liefern bzw. Gedanken zur Umsetzung anbieten. 

Was für ein Protokoll spricht die LAG-Platine? CANOpen oder was proprietäres?

Ein CAN-Interface für ein Laptop kann sehr günstig sein. Evtl je nach Vorhaben ist jedoch ne kleine SPS (Wago, Beckhoff, S7 300) geschickter.

Was willst mit/an dem LAG alles testen? Nur die Motoren oder komplett ob auch die Endlagen richtig gemeldet werden?
Soll der Test automatisch laufen? Oder willst du nur mal eben schnell was schnurren lassen und gut?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Lukas1707 (3 September 2012)

Hey, danke erstmal für deine Hilfe 

Ich glaube es ist CANOpen.
E1.3 Riemen links, E1.4 Riemen rechts, E1.5 Tisch links, E1.6 Tisch rechts, E1.7 Hub auf/ab sollen getestet werden also quasi alle 3 Motoren.
Endlagen sollten auch gemeldet werden.

Test soll per Hand durchgeführt werden. Am Besten über Drehtaster (nennt man die so?)

Gruß Lukas


----------



## dominikhn (17 September 2012)

Servus Lukas ...

Wir können uns das mal in der Arbeit genauer anschauen :-D ....

Aber schau dir das mal an ... oder evtl schreib die mal an ... 

http://www.vipa.com/de/produkte/io-systeme/200v/

Ist über Step7 Programmierbar :-D 

Gruß
Dominik


----------

